# HRBT Fat Flattie 6.20.2009



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Fished yesterday from 5:30 - 10:00 AM, using jigs and cutbait caught plenty of throw backs and a couple of keepers... My fishing partner caught the biggest 24.5 inches. Here's a Pic.










HAPPY Fathers Day to all you Pops out there


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet!! There out there just gotta keep tryin...keepers that is!!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice fish..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin flattie.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice fish. Gonna try out there tonight myself.


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

I Was There On This Same Day But I See That U Guys Left @ 10 am. I Was There @ 1 - 6 pm. I Got Two Keepers 20'' and 19.5''..Caught 18'' Flounders 4 Times. Here is Pic...


<a href="http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l371/OV-DUSTY/Hampton%20Roads%20Bridge%20Tunnel/?action=view&current=P6200012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l371/OV-DUSTY/Hampton%20Roads%20Bridge%20Tunnel/P6200012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="6/20/2009"></a>


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Dusty what model yak is that?


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

2009 Malibu Stealth-14

<a href="http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l371/OV-DUSTY/Malibu%20Stealth-14/?action=view&current=P6200001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l371/OV-DUSTY/Malibu%20Stealth-14/P6200001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks. Looks nice. Dig the storage in the middle.


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Basstardo

I Bought This Kayak From www.kayakfishingsupplies.com and There Are More Info About This Kayak


----------

